# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Tychris' Tomb of Annihilation (Closed Game)

## Tychris1

*Welcome to the Jungle!*


A death curse has befallen everyone who's been raised from the dead. Its victims are rotting away, and all efforts to reverse the decay have failed. The souls of the dead are being stolen one by one and trapped inside a necromantic artifact. Only its destruction will free the trapped spirits and allow the dead to be raised once more. All paths lead to Chult, a mysterious land of volcanoes, jungles, and the ruins of fallen kingdoms. Below them all awaits a deadly tomb. The trap is set. Will you take the bait?

Dice and Stuff

IC (Now!)

Maps! And handouts: Check the Roll20!

*Spoiler: Locations in Port Nyanzaru! (Known so far)*
Show


1: Beggar Palaces
2: Executioner's Run
3: The Refuse Pit
4: Goldthrone
5: The Merchant Prince Villas
6: The Grand Souk
7: Temple of Savras
8: The Temple of Gond
9: Temple of Sune
10: Jewel Market
11: The Royal Docks
13: Harbormaster Zindar's Office
18: Red Bazzar
19: Fish Market
20: Grand Coliseum
21: Hall of Gold (Temple of Waukeen)
22: Public Bathhouse
23: Dye Works
24: Temple of Tymora
25: Dinosaur Pens



*Spoiler: Variant Rules?*
Show


Flanking: No

Disarm: No

Sleeping with Armor?: Yes.

Going an extended period of time without rest: Yes

Tying Knots: Yes


*Spoiler: Dramatis Personae*
Show


Gertrude Silvane: Archmage, Ex-Adventurer, Merchant, and out of time. Patron of erstwhile adventurers.
Flask of Wine: Tabaxi Smuggler in Port Nyanzaru.
Zindar: Half Gold Dragon Harbormaster
Bovar Hackinstone: Albino Dwarf Mercenary
Lerek Dashlynd: Human Mercenary, friend of Waterdeep (?)
Wakanga O'Tamu: Merchant Prince of Magic and Lore
Volothamp Geddarm: World Traveling Font of Knowledge!
Jobal: Merchant Prince of Sellswords and Guides
Grandfather Zitembe: High Priest of Savras
Inete: Attendant of Savras
Azaka Stormfang: Trained Jungle Guide, Mask Enthusiast
Hew Hackinstone: One Armed Dwarf Guide, Tinder Grudge
Salida: Disillusioned Jungle Guide, Fluent in Draconic
Eku: Pious Jungle Guide, wields a couatl staff
Faroul, Gondolo, and Zongo: Human and Halfling Triceratop riding guides
Musharib: Albino Dwarf Guide, survivor of Hrakhamar
Xandala: Half Elf Draconic Sorceress and Daughter of Artus Cimber, looking for him
Summerwise: Xandala's pseudodragon familiar

Nephyr: Aarakocran saved from Firefinger, resident of Kir Sabal
Drufi: Leader of Frost Giant Expedition to hunt down Artus Cimber
Artus Cimber: Thief of the Ring of Winter
Tinder: Red Dragon of Chult


*Spoiler: Compiled Port Rumors*
Show


Chult was once a playground for a green dragon. Her bones mark the location of a hidden treasure trove. If you travel to Mezro and head east across the Laughing Gorge, then south toward Kir Sabal, you might stumble on the dragon's bones and earn yourself a place in one of my illustrious books!

A ruined city lies up the River Tath, past Kahakla Gorge. Supposedly, no one's explored past the gorge, but that's not true. It's just that the few who made it out alive mostly keep quiet about what they found there. I have it on good authority that the ruins are guarded by a naga who is both wise and generous.

Long ago, a peaceful tribe of fisherfolk called the Aldani angered Ubtao by catching and eating all the lobsters in a river. As punishment for their greed, they were all transformed into monsters that dwell in the Aldani Basin.

-Deep in the heart of the jungle is a city built by minotaurs. Its now overrun by snake people, but even worse things dwell below. In visions, I have seen strange devils screaming in the dark.

-Perched atop a plateau overlooking the Aldani Basin is a ghost village. All the people there disappeared. No one knows why. You can reach the Aldani Basin by following the River Soshenstar.

A 2000 GP bounty each for The Stirge, The Emerald Eye, and The Dragonfang! 500 extra for the capture of their captains.

The "Terror Folk" in Firefinger are all too real. Five days by canoe up the River Tiryki and a quick march will bring you to their territory. They are extremely violent, sadistic, and territorial. Many a Chultan has lost a loved one to these winged devils and their deaths would be a cause for celebration indeed.


*Player*
*Character*
*Race*
*Class*
*Background*
*Speech Color*

Nefarion_Xid
Darion, Just Darion
Human
Rogue Arcane Trickster
Criminal
Sneaky Silver

Zabbarot
Srirak
Lizardfolk
Death Cleric/Ranger
Hermit
Lizard Green

Othniel
Aleandrae Valhiri
Tiefling
Bard College of Lore
Archeologist
Bardic Blue

TheDarkDM
Siward Alfson
Human
Barbarian Zealot
Noble
*Bold Barbarian Brick*

BladeofObliviom
Jacqueline Jack How Heroic Marlowe
Human
Fighter Battlemaster
Pirate
Sh** Brown

PepperP
Lyndal Fireheart
Half Elf
Dragon Sorcerer
Noble
Red Dragon Red

Lleban
Atuar DeMbala
Human
Wildfire Druid
Sage
*Brashly Beautiful*

----------


## Lord Of Mantas

I am going to roll 1d2. On a 1, I go monk. 2, I go paladin.

(1d2)[*1*]

----------


## Lord Of Mantas

Keep rolling, rolling, rolling.

(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*10*]

----------


## BladeofObliviom

ROLLIN ROLLIN ROLLIN

(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*15*]
(4d6b3)[*9*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*10*]
(4d6b3)[*8*]

----------


## Jade_Tarem

I guess it's time...

(4d6b3)[*14*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*9*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]

Better late than never. Here is Secret, Awakened of Lathander. She's here to help!

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Absolutely vital trinket roll: (1d100)[*11*]

This is Bean, the gnome warlock

----------


## PepperP.

Trinket Roll!
(1d100)[*86*]

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

I claim Teal as Bean's speech color should it come to that!

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Secret will talk in cheerful indigo tones, and she's pretty okay with that.

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak will do the talking in green

----------


## BladeofObliviom

Golden Lute: (5d4)[*11*]

----------


## Othniel

Blue. So blue.

----------


## PepperP.

I am fire brick plz!

----------


## Tychris1

If you haven't already please join the roll20 game link I posted. It's where we'll be hosting all our battle maps/exploration maps and such. The sooner I take down the link the better.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean's Arcana check: (1d20+3)[*8*]

INT check to see if she's heard of red sashes or whatever: (1d20+1)[*11*]

----------


## BladeofObliviom

coin flip because blade is indecisive: (1d2)[*2*]

----------


## BladeofObliviom

"What color do I talk in? What kind of question is that? Let's go with ****-brown, I guess."

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean's INT check to see what she knows about Gond: (1d20+1)[*16*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

What's up with Port Nyanzaru?

History: (1d20+3)[*10*]

----------


## BladeofObliviom

Stealth Roll: (1d20+5)[*9*]

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Rolling some nonsense for Bean: (1d6)[*3*]

(1d4)[*1*]
(1d6)[*4*]
(1d8)[*1*]
(1d10)[*7*]
(1d12)[*4*]
(1d20)[*13*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

Initiative: (1d20+2)[*17*]

----------


## Nefarion Xid

1 Pound Flour [1 cp]
1 Bar Soap [2 cp]
1 Waterskin [2 sp]
1 Bedroll [1 gp]
4 Pitons [2 sp]
1 Hammer [1 gp]
1 Cloth Sack [1 cp]
1 Tinder Box [5 sp]
10 Torches [1 sp]
5 Pieces of Chalk, Various Colors [5 cp]
1 Vial Machine Oil [1 sp]
1 Spool Black Thread [??]
1 Bell [1 gp]
2 Bags of Ball Bearings [2 gp]

Shopping list in progress ...

----------


## BladeofObliviom

Insight roll: (1d20+4)[*10*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

Siward being Persuasive: (1d20+3)[*12*]

Siward being Insightful: (1d20-2)[*-1*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

Inspired Persuasion: (1d20+3)[*21*]

----------


## BladeofObliviom

Oh boy, here I go killing again: (1d20+3)[*5*]

----------


## BladeofObliviom

Stealth! With Advantage! YEEEEAAAAH (maybe I'll roll above a 6): (1d20+5)[*16*] and #2: (1d20+5)[*6*]

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Stealth _without_ advantage. So there!

Stealth: (1d20+2)[*13*]

Magic Missile: (1d4+1)[*3*]

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Magic Missile is more missile than I thought. It splits! A fissile missile.

(2d4+2)[*9*]

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Is Secret maybe persuasive?

(1d20+4)[*15*]

----------


## Othniel

Aleandrae would like to purchase the following:

Shortbow w/20 arrows, 26g
Bedroll, 1g
Blanket, 5s
Chalk, 10 pieces, 1s
Hammer, 1g
Sledgehammer, 2g
Grappling Hook, 2g
Quiver, 1g
Gourd of Insect Repellent, 1g
Wukka Nut 1GP
Fine Clothing (local style), 15g
Steel Mirror, 5g
Rain Catcher, 1g
Total spent: 56g, 6s

8g, 4s remaining!

----------


## TheDarkDM

ANYBODY!

(1d8)[*4*]

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Anybody?

(1d8)[*5*]

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Secret will not slap her dinosaur. She'd rather lose than win through animal cruelty.

(1d20-1)[*6*]

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Possible Advantage roll:

(1d20-1)[*9*]

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Come on, Nasty Boy. You're totally not living up to your own hype.

(1d20-1)[*10*]

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Welp, time to flip that coin again.

(1d20-1)[*5*]

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Let's see if Secret can move another 10 feet.

(1d20-1)[*14*]

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Need to beat those odds.

(1d20-1)[*3*]

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Last one.

(1d20-1)[*10*]

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Or not. Here's one more!

(1d20-1)[*4*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

Histoire: (1d20+3)[*14*]

----------


## Tychris1

Please post here stating which group you will be going with.

To Grandfather Zitembe:

To Aazon:

----------


## Othniel

That vote thing!

1) Azaka Stormfang
2) Eku
3) Musharib
4) Hew Hackinstone
5) Salida
6) Faroul and Gondolo

----------


## zabbarot

1. Salida
2. Eku
3. Zongo
4. Azaka
5. Hew
6. Musharib
7. The shorties.

----------


## PepperP.

1. Azaka
2. Hew
3. Salida
4. Musharib
5. Eku
6. The dynamic duo

----------


## TheDarkDM

HewMusharibTeam TriceratopsAzakaSalidaEku

----------


## BladeofObliviom

Jack's votes:

1. Meh
2. 
3. ...
4.
5.
6. Salida is a judgmental bitch.

----------


## Nefarion Xid

(1d20+4)[*20*] init rolling

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Wisdom (survival) checks for Bean:
(1d20+3)[*20*]
(1d20+3)[*9*]
(1d20+3)[*22*]
(1d20+3)[*5*]

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Wisdom checkin

(1d20+3)[*8*]
(1d20+3)[*4*]
(1d20+3)[*9*]
(1d20+3)[*19*]

----------


## zabbarot

Plan for the Spicy Weather

Camp
Make four foraging teams to maximize chances at food

Teams led by: Srirak, Jack, Darion, and Bean

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Survival checkin

(1d20+3)[*8*]
(1d20+3)[*17*]

(1d20+3)[*9*]
(1d20+3)[*4*]

(1d20+3)[*7*]
(1d20+3)[*5*]

(1d20+3)[*6*]
(1d20+3)[*20*]

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Surf Eiffel 

(1d20+3)[*4*]
(1d20+3)[*6*]

(1d20+3)[*11*]
(1d20+3)[*4*]

(1d20+3)[*5*]
(1d20+3)[*14*]

(1d20+3)[*21*]
(1d20+3)[*17*]

----------


## Tychris1

Jack Survivin'

(1d20+4)[*14*]
(1d20+4)[*15*]
(1d6)[*4*]

(1d20+4)[*18*]
(1d20+4)[*17*]
(1d6)[*3*]

(1d20+4)[*24*]
(1d20+4)[*14*]
(1d6)[*2*]

(1d20+4)[*6*]
(1d20+4)[*22*]
(1d6)[*2*]

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

DEMTH SAFE: (1d20)[*1*]

----------


## Jade_Tarem

HP HP HP

(1d6)[*5*]

----------


## Othniel

Rolled a 5 (+1 for CON) hp in discord.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Beanstealth:  (1d20+3)[*22*] (1d20+3)[*17*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

Critical Hit: (1d8)[*4*]

----------


## Tychris1

Siward:(1d20+2)[*20*]
Jack:(1d20+3)[*9*]
Darion:(1d20+4)[*7*]
Aleandrae:(1d20+3)[*12*]
Lyndal:(1d20)[*7*]
Srirak:[ROLL]2d20b1+2[/ROLL]
Bean:(1d20+3)[*19*]
Secret:(1d20+2)[*4*]

----------


## Tychris1

Srirak again maybe?
(1d20)[*9*]
(1d20)[*1*]

----------


## Nefarion Xid

(1d20+6)[*21*] acrobatics

----------


## Tychris1

Darion:(1d20+4)[*23*]
Bean:(1d20+3)[*17*]
Secret:(1d20+2)[*3*]
Jack:(1d20+3)[*14*]

----------


## Tychris1

Bean:(1d20+3)[*9*]
Siward:(1d20+2)[*7*]
Secret:(1d20+2)[*12*]
Srirak:[ROLL]2d20b1+2[/ROLL]
Darion:(1d20+4)[*16*]
Jack:(1d20+3)[*8*]
Aleandrae:(1d20+2)[*16*]
Lyndal:(1d20)[*18*]

----------


## Tychris1

Srirak plz baby let me roll dice:(1d20)[*7*]
(1d20)[*10*]

----------


## PepperP.

Lyn wis save

(1d20+1)[*8*]

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Sweet Jesus

Con saves
1: (1d20+2)[*22*]
2: (1d20+2)[*22*]
3: (1d20+2)[*21*]

Wis save: (1d20+3)[*17*]

----------


## Tychris1

In case you didnt see it in the discord chat, the rest of day 12 and day 13 go by without incident and you have 2 days of downtime to fiddle with.

----------


## Tychris1

I'll put up an official combat posting of npcs and what not once everyone confirms what all they're doing/where they're placed but as a headsup the initiative order looks as such:

Darion
Bean
Siward
Azaka
Jack
The Knights
Sister Cyas
Srirak
Lyndal
Ankylosaurus Zombie
Tyrannosaurus Rex Zombie
The Hunter Lieutenants
Xandala
Mook Zombies
Aleandrae
The Helmite Attendants
The Chultan Hunters
The Soldiers
Secret
Goring Almiraj
Niles Breakbone

Or tl;dr Everyone except Secret and Aleandrae from the party beat the bad guy initiative. Blue dots are the targets of the Bless spell (Which all of the Helmite clerics and Inete throw up once the alarm gets sounded) and the wings are the effects of the Fly spell (Which Xandala casts on herself during the preparatory round).

----------


## TheDarkDM

Jumping...

(1d20+5)[*18*]
(1d20+5)[*14*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

Blowing Advantage on that attack:

(1d20+5)[*12*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

Bardic Inspiration: (1d6)[*1*]

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

One of them Dex saves: (1d20+3)[*20*]

----------


## Nefarion Xid

dexy save

(1d20+7)[*21*] much dex so proficient wow

----------


## Tychris1

183 GP per party member (153 for Siward) split as of the 21st day of travel and looting in Chult.

----------


## Nefarion Xid

(1d20+3)[*20*] deception check

----------


## Nefarion Xid

(1d20+3)[*4*] advantage? METHOD

----------


## Nefarion Xid

(1d20+3)[*15*] deceptions

----------


## Nefarion Xid

(1d20+6)[*11*] extra stabbing
(1d4)[*2*]

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Con Saving (1d20+3)[*9*]

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Short rest
(1d8+3)[*4*]

User another Hit Dice unless the above roll is 10+

(1d8+3)[*5*]

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Charisma rollin

(1d20+1)[*8*]

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Stootlh roolin

(1d20+7)[*15*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

Crit'n

Sword: (1d8)[*1*]
Radiant: (1d6)[*1*]

----------


## Lleban

Rollin on sunshine
(4d6b3)[*16*]
(4d6b3)[*15*]
(4d6b3)[*9*]
(4d6b3)[*18*]
(4d6b3)[*9*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]

----------


## Lleban

Gonna deceive some ants

(1d20)[*1*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

Spending an HD: (1d12+3)[*11*]

----------


## Othniel

Strength check for Vorn: (1d20+4)[*12*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

Critical: (1d4)[*4*] (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

Siward first crit: (1d8)[*7*] + (1d6)[*5*]

Siward second crit: (1d8)[*3*]

----------

